# Heaviest Strongman



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

After seeing brian shaw and poundstone in this years strongman, just thought id do a bit of snooping for the worlds heaviest and came across this guy.

obv carrying a lot of fat (all 40 stone of him), but look at some of his records, especially eating records!

: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glenn_Ross

f**K the 74 stone woman, she should be doing this sh!t


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wtf thats almost my current weight + my ideal weight


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

the man is a monster. cant be healthy though smashing down a whole lamb and 28 big macs


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Reminds me of a quote from Greg Valentino

"Getting your fat ass out of bed is powerlifting"


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice fella, shifteda few lbs these days though and tofreakyou out, here he is on stage



Masively static strong fella but not so good on the moving events, certainly no Big Z (the other static monster) who runs well with weight.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

the daddy glen ross big man was ok strong man back in the day


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i wouldnt wana look like that even if it ment i could win strongest man


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Nice fella, shifteda few lbs these days though and tofreakyou out, here he is on stage
> 
> View attachment 72894
> 
> ...


as if. that honestly him?


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> as if. that honestly him?


yep shocking init


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

glenn ross is a ledge im surprised you've never heard of him, he didnt enter the last britans strongest man but for atleast the four previous.

He's funny as, he loves the camara screaming whos the daddy all the time brilliant to watch.

My fav Brit has got to be Terry Holland, he's over 30st!!!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

only just got into it this time around but i always thought hollands and poundstone were both in great shape compared to some other strongmen. both are policemen too right?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

holland isnt!!!!!!!!!!! poundstone is


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> holland isnt!!!!!!!!!!! poundstone is


oops my bad


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

it is a great sport to watch, the last world strongman was a gooden!!! really looking forward to the next and see how many records Big Z can get next time.

I've nothing against shaw and he defo disevred it this year and maybe last(very unlucky last year) but IMO Big Z is just awesome to watch!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Trapps84 said:


> glenn ross is a ledge im surprised you've never heard of him, he didnt enter the last britans strongest man but for atleast the four previous.
> 
> He's funny as, he loves the camara screaming whos the daddy all the time brilliant to watch.
> 
> My fav Brit has got to be Terry Holland, he's over 30st!!!


One of my mates is a pro MMA fighter and Terry trains him in strongman disciplines, he did well in WSM last year too!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> it is a great sport to watch, the last world strongman was a gooden!!! really looking forward to the next and see how many records Big Z can get next time.
> 
> I've nothing against shaw and he defo disevred it this year and maybe last(very unlucky last year) but IMO Big Z is just awesome to watch!!!


seeing them set the records, then beating them is amazing.

felt so sorry for hollands when he missed out on the truck pull and they had to bring him some oxygen out. he looked in a bad state


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

i think that happens a lot! but just doesnt get televised, ye terry was oncourse for a good time as well! he stillwould of only come third so...............


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

KRSOne said:


> seeing them set the records, then beating them is amazing.
> 
> felt so sorry for hollands when he missed out on the truck pull and they had to bring him some oxygen out. he looked in a bad state


That metal box event was unreal, just getting hold of the fvcker would be bad enough let alone trying to get it over your head to press the thing.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

still would be gutting not being able to finish something hes trained all year for. guess he can only come back stronger.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I used to like watching ross press weights strict that other strongmen could only push press if they could even do that !!!!

His static stength was awesome


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

at the 2009 world powerlifting champs glen maxed out the scales lol. not sure what they did in the end.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

065744 said:


> at the 2009 world powerlifting champs glen maxed out the scales lol. not sure what they did in the end.


Yeah I remember (It was the British in Bournmouth to be exact) they just put 200kg + as his weight.

Lifted well too Squatting circa 380kgs in knee wraps and a belt, benching 260kgs but missing all his deadlifts as he hitched them (380 was opening weight).

He then went on to do a display on the daddy dumbbell pressing it for something like 14-15 reps breaking the then world record.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

didnt he win uk masters last year ? massive static strength he had problems when it came to doing anything that involved have to walk.WHOS THE DADDY


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I always wonder why strongmen dont try to get in shape like Marius, or derek poundstone, surely very high bodyfat like Terry Hollands and Glen Ross must be a massive disadvantage when doing anything other than a static event?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

^ this. surely they get let down by their excess BF in events like farmers walk etc


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> ^ this. surely they get let down by their excess BF in events like farmers walk etc


Well they do, but it's very difficult to achieve the complete package. Some strongmen are more mobile, some have greater static strength. If you could combine the two you would have a champion, but it's not an easy balance to achieve.


----------

